# Hunter Mountain Snowmaking Progress



## dmc (Nov 26, 2012)

Saturday Nov 24th



Monday Nov 26th


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 26, 2012)

wow


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice. There weren't enough Hunter Mountain snowmaking threads already! :smash:

Hopefully the next Hunter Mountain snowmaking thread will be an intricate discussion of the day-by-day physical, crystalline structure of the synthetic snow. :razz:


----------



## dmc (Nov 26, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Nice. There weren't enough Hunter Mountain snowmaking threads already! :smash:
> 
> Hopefully the next Hunter Mountain snowmaking thread will be an intricate discussion of the day-by-day physical, crystalline structure of the synthetic snow. :razz:




i didn't want some negative thread title...
This is not about "epic failing" or smelly bathrooms or slow cashiers...

It's about the mountain...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 26, 2012)

^ I hear you.  I was just teasing because there are currently 5 threads on Page 1 alone that discuss either partially or fully, Hunter's snowmaking progress (or lack thereof as _many_ have noted).


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> wow



No this is wow.

And it doesn't even show the snow making going on on K Peak, Snowdon, Ramshead or Snowshed.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 26, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> No this is wow.
> 
> And it doesn't even show the snow making going on on K Peak, Snowdon, Ramshead or Snowshed.
> 
> View attachment 6899



Yea but I hate Killington. Have no interest in going back there.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Yea but I hate Killington. Have no interest in going back there.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



Suit yourself.


----------



## dmc (Nov 26, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> No this is wow.
> 
> And it doesn't even show the snow making going on on K Peak, Snowdon, Ramshead or Snowshed.
> 
> View attachment 6899



No doubt once they move to other trails - Hunter's snowmaking will resemble what you posted..Which is an awesome picture... btw...


----------



## Rambo (Nov 26, 2012)

Way to go Hunter Mountain!
Those of us with seasons passes to Greek Peak get 50% off weekday and 25% off weekend lift tickets at Hunter.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## skiadikt (Nov 27, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Nice. There weren't enough Hunter Mountain snowmaking threads already! :smash:
> 
> Hopefully the next Hunter Mountain snowmaking thread will be an intricate discussion of the day-by-day physical, crystalline structure of the synthetic snow. :razz:



amazing how things have changed. anyone remember the days when every other thread was about killington.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 27, 2012)

Cant wait to make my yearly (midweek, Non holiday)  trip to Hunter!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Cant wait to make my yearly (midweek, Non holiday)  trip to Hunter!!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Midweek vacation their must be pretty amazing.


----------



## dmc (Nov 27, 2012)

No pictures today- Way too snowy out...  

Buddy who's a groomer reports Thurs.... Saturday opening...


----------



## kingslug (Nov 27, 2012)

I was at K Sunday and while they had a lot of guns going it wasn't nearly as much as I've seen Hunter crank up. Proof of this was what I looked like after going through them, only slightly covered and still being able to see...a Hunter gun field is a friggin blizzard...but no matter, they both are getting things going and thats all that matters...


----------



## dmc (Nov 28, 2012)

Wednesday Nov 28th


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

Those are great looking pictures thanks for posting them DMC.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey DMC, have they started making the belt?


----------



## dmc (Nov 28, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> Hey DMC, have they started making the belt?




Negative


----------



## MarkC (Nov 28, 2012)

So is it a HBK opening or are they doing one way down at a time?  They have yet to fire the full capacity of the system.  What are they waiting for?


----------



## dmc (Nov 28, 2012)

MarkC said:


> So is it a HBK opening or are they doing one way down at a time?  They have yet to fire the full capacity of the system.  What are they waiting for?



Maybe they are easing into it...  I don't know...  

We could get catskillman to ask... maybe...


----------



## MarkC (Nov 28, 2012)

dmc said:


> Maybe they are easing into it...  I don't know...
> 
> We could get catskillman to ask... maybe...



Maybe then we can all know when the restrooms are going to be clean


----------



## dmc (Nov 28, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Maybe then we can all know when the restrooms are going to be clean



Maybe they are diverting resources from snowmaking to all the Alpine Zone issues...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 28, 2012)

MarkC said:


> So is it a HBK opening or are they doing one way down at a time? They have yet to fire the full capacity of the system. What are they waiting for?



I would think, that with really for the first time ever the wealth of information that has come out in Ski Area Management trade journals about the actually cost effectiveness of making snow at certain wetbulb temps with respect to quantity produced, that even Hunter, like many ski areas are choosing to make "smarter snow" whenever possible than just to go full out at more marginal times and end up using more of their finite annual snowmaking budget to ultimately produce less snow. The simple fact is that nowadays there's way more reliable data that tells an area what it really costs to make a certain amount of snow, and they tend to want to maximize their production, which sometimes means that they'll minimize their efforts and certain temps and/or times of the year

Sure, they're going to get open, but maybe not with as much terrain as one would have expected, since possibly after looking at what it would cost them to run the system full out at the wet bulb temps they've had, they very well could see that if they scale things back a bit to get open, and then wait a bit for colder air, that they can they more efficiently both interms of quantity and cost to produce that quantity cover more of the mountain and use less of the over snowmaking budget to do so.  Also lets be honest, the "real" crowds when they make $$ are still about a month away.  The 1st weekend of December isn't going to end up in the top 10 busiest days of the year at just about any resort out there. It is a business afterall

I'm sure the Killington comparison will be brought up.  They've tended to "front load" their snowmaking operations the last number of years, and as a result of going sometimes for quantity over efficiency in early season marginal temps, we've seen them become much more anemic with their late season snowmaking efforts at the same time.  The budget is what the budget is. Will that change this season at Killington with the new GM??  I'm sure that only the "big bosses" out in Park City know that answer.


----------



## MarkC (Nov 28, 2012)

Trust me I fully understand ski area management and snowmaking budgets.  The point I am trying to make is that a sad day exists when Belleaye and Windham are more than likely to open with more acreage than the snowmaking capitol of the world.


----------



## dmc (Nov 28, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Trust me I fully understand ski area management and snowmaking budgets.  The point I am trying to make is that a sad day exists when Belleaye and Windham are more than likely to open with more acreage than the snowmaking capitol of the world.



Who said that?

And no offense to the Belleayre crowd - but even H>B>K is way better than most of what they have to offer...

AND - there's still 3 days left so who knows where they will expand next...


----------



## kingslug (Nov 28, 2012)

Considering what we went through last year...isn't anyone happy that we can ski before Xmas...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 28, 2012)

kingslug said:


> Considering what we went through last year...isn't anyone happy that we can ski before Xmas...



I'm happy, but I skied before X-mas last year too.


----------



## slatham (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok, my 2 cents. A comparision.

A couple of years ago Hunter opened on a Sunday (I beleive the Sunday of Thanksgiving but can't recall - but it was the last Sun in Nov or 1st Sun in Dec). One trail - HBK. Maybe they had Belt. 

But the point is this. I skied the next Saturday - technically the first Saturday of the season. They were more than 50% open, including the West Side!! It was an absolutely mind blowing display of snowmaking firepower. 

Now we can argue until the cows come home on temp and wet bulb this past week vs that year, but it is clear as day to me that the snowmaking knob at Hunter, at least so far, has been turned way down. I am very surprised. As of right now they have no right to the claim "Snowmaking Capital of the World".


----------



## catskillman (Nov 28, 2012)

dmc said:


> Maybe they are easing into it... I don't know...
> 
> We could get catskillman to ask... maybe...



Ask a question, get an answer!

Hunter will open Saturday with only HBK.  Website will be updated later today.

Regarding the rest rooms - as I reported earlier the one's at the Summit have been painted.  (They will probally smell at times based on the individuals using them.)


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 28, 2012)

slatham said:


> A couple of years ago Hunter opened on a Sunday (I beleive the Sunday of Thanksgiving but can't recall - but it was the last Sun in Nov or 1st Sun in Dec). One trail - HBK. Maybe they had Belt.
> 
> But the point is this. I skied the next Saturday - technically the first Saturday of the season. They were more than 50% open, including the West Side!! It was an absolutely mind blowing display of snowmaking firepower.
> 
> Now we can argue until the cows come home on temp and wet bulb this past week vs that year, but it is clear as day to me that the snowmaking knob at Hunter, at least so far, has been turned way down. I am very surprised. As of right now they have no right to the claim "Snowmaking Capital of the World".



They blow HBK a mile deep, maybe running Belt at the same time, but not necessarily. Then they turn the guns on on the rest of the hill. That's pretty much standard procedure, IMO.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm fairly disappointed that it's only HBK on Saturday.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 28, 2012)

They have had all week. Very dissapointed! Should have at least had the Belt open as well.


----------



## RichT (Nov 28, 2012)

Who would of thought that Windham would open before Hunter? But it is this year......Windham opens friday. Still like Hunter better!


----------



## 180 (Nov 28, 2012)

What a bunch of whiners.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Windham is a place I went once know need to go back.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 28, 2012)

Its a sad, sad day when Windham opens before Hunter!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> Its a sad, sad day when Windham opens before Hunter!!!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

It's really just 24 hours .


----------



## JimG. (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm on a slippery slope here, better cool off and let Hunter get its' act together.

NOT in a WROD mood this weekend.

Going to ski elsewhere with more open terrain, probably K Sat-Sun.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Glad Hunter & other Catskill areas opening this weekend. It will take a little edge off VT.

I'll be at Killington maybe tomorrow afternoon (doubtful) but will definitely be there all day Fri-Sat. Talking about maybe a little snow tomorrow into tomorrow night up that way. Can you say powder Fri. morning???


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 28, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Glad Hunter & other Catskill areas opening this weekend. It will take a little edge off VT.
> 
> I'll be at Killington maybe tomorrow afternoon (doubtful) but will definitely be there all day Fri-Sat. Talking about maybe a little snow tomorrow into tomorrow night up that way. Can you say powder Fri. morning???



Well it isn't the weekend for me but I was going to go to Stratton tomorrow but now that Windham is opening on Friday I'll save myself the extra hour and a half drive and hit Windham Friday instead.


----------



## k123 (Nov 28, 2012)

dmc said:


> AND - there's still 3 days left so who knows where they will expand next...



I'm being optimistic too, as it looks like they should have snowmaking temps until 11am tommorow, and then from 5pm Thursday until 10am Saturday (NWS forecast).  That a good 40 hour window right there so you never know, they might end up blowing on Belt.  For now they would rather only say one route top to bottom and end up having two instead of the other way around.


----------



## 180 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hunter expects 1000 people per day, the more the merrier.  Makes for big bumps.


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 29, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Talking about maybe a little snow tomorrow into tomorrow night up that way. Can you say powder Fri. morning???



I can, but it won't happen. An inch likely, two if we're lucky. Nothing close to a powder day.


----------



## dmc (Nov 29, 2012)

heard that the electricity block begins Dec 1st - so they will be going crazy making snow soon...


----------



## catskillman (Nov 29, 2012)

BTW - Big Boulder in PA opened on Wednesday


----------



## dmc (Nov 29, 2012)

Not going to care at all while I'm riding twice the vertical on Saturday...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 29, 2012)

Whew...at least they open for passholders tomorrow which is a good move. Wish I could go tomorrow.

If Belt opens and there's another way down from the top then Hunter would have to be my choice I admit.


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 29, 2012)

dmc said:


> heard that the electricity block begins Dec 1st - so they will be going crazy making snow soon...



Now that's a theory that would make some sense. Those sorts of decisions probably affect Hunter a bit more than other resorts that more heavily use diesel for snowmaking.


----------



## dmc (Nov 29, 2012)

millerm277 said:


> Now that's a theory that would make some sense. Those sorts of decisions probably affect Hunter a bit more than other resorts that more heavily use diesel for snowmaking.



heard it twice at the bar last night...


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 29, 2012)

Then maybe start the electric block on Nov 15th?


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 29, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> Then maybe start the electric block on Nov 15th?



This year it probably would have been a good idea. But I can easily see the reasoning. Had a tough year last year AND spent a lot of money recently on lift work. Looking to save some money. Realize that you haven't been able to open or get much accomplished in November in the past 3 years snowmaking-wise. So you play the odds and they got slightly burned this time.


----------



## RichT (Nov 29, 2012)

dmc said:


> heard it twice at the bar last night...




Which Bar you go to?


----------



## dmc (Nov 29, 2012)

RichT said:


> Which Bar you go to?



CC's where the snowmakers hang out....


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 29, 2012)

dmc said:


> CC's where the snowmakers hang out....



First hand Info!


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds like a rest stop type of thing. I'll leave you guys to it.


----------



## 180 (Nov 29, 2012)

They pay $100k the usage upcharge per month no matter when they start.  They like to have it cold for the period.  With temperatures hitting 50 plus next looks like a smart move.


----------



## RichT (Nov 29, 2012)

dmc said:


> CC's where the snowmakers hang out....



Cool place, we like Micheals.........uh Ronnies, I know you play at "CC's".


----------



## dmc (Nov 29, 2012)

RichT said:


> Cool place, we like Micheals.........uh Ronnies, I know you play at "CC's".



I can be seen frequenting the pub from time to time..  

Great to have two places to chose from  - well aside from the hotel which is nice as well...


----------



## k123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Are they going to make some snow tonight?  Don't see anything going on from the webcam.


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 1, 2012)

k123 said:


> Are they going to make some snow tonight?  Don't see anything going on from the webcam.



I'd doubt they're going to make much snow tonight unless there's a bare patch or something on HBK. Marginal temps tonight, and then 3 days of being above freezing both day and night. Anything they made elsewhere tonight would mostly have melted out by the time snowmaking temps return.


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Dec 1, 2012)

dmc said:


> Who said that?
> 
> And no offense to the Belleayre crowd - but even H>B>K is way better than most of what they have to offer...
> 
> AND - there's still 3 days left so who knows where they will expand next...



Hmm... banged out a dozen or so runs on HBK yesterday, was decent but not great.  Same as JimG who I think also mentioned this, I decided I wasn't up for the WROD, so opted for Belleayre today instead.  Less vertical of course, but banged out nearly 20 runs there, including Upper Onteora which is way steeper than anything at Hunter (yet), so to me, and no offense to the Hunter crowd, Belleayre wins the best opening-day-terrain contest hands-down.  The snow on Upper O was much better than anything on HBK yesterday too...


----------



## dmc (Dec 1, 2012)

cool....


----------



## k123 (Dec 1, 2012)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> Hmm... banged out a dozen or so runs on HBK yesterday, was decent but not great.  Same as JimG who I think also mentioned this, I decided I wasn't up for the WROD, so opted for Belleayre today instead.  Less vertical of course, but banged out nearly 20 runs there, including Upper Onteora which is way steeper than anything at Hunter (yet), so to me, and no offense to the Hunter crowd, Belleayre wins the best opening-day-terrain contest hands-down.  The snow on Upper O was much better than anything on HBK yesterday too...



I used to be able to go to Belleayre for cheaper with BOGOs, but they took their coupons out of coupon book that I usually buy.  Now it is cheaper for me to go to Hunter with the Big Lift Card discount.  So I'll be at Hunter tomorrow

dmc, did you get to ride today?  How were the conditions?


----------



## tarponhead (Dec 1, 2012)

01-Dec: For the 4th consecutive year I opened my season at Hunter (plus two sons - not the TV show). This had to be the best snow-wise. Awesome day - spring conditions at times. Even at 2PM (our last run) headwall of H had plenty of spring snow to be had if you run the edges. No bare spots. And the mini-bump field skiers left at entrance to headwall of H was hoot too. Only downside was the rolling fog. Made things tough at times. Our legs were fried by 2PM and we did our commute back home. Awesome first day of the season.

Best part was sons (high school age) razzing me to hurry up


----------



## JimG. (Dec 1, 2012)

k123 said:


> I used to be able to go to Belleayre for cheaper with BOGOs, but they took their coupons out of coupon book that I usually buy.  Now it is cheaper for me to go to Hunter with the Big Lift Card discount.  So I'll be at Hunter tomorrow
> 
> dmc, did you get to ride today?  How were the conditions?



Snow was great but lots of fog which was quite dense at times. Skiing overall was very good.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 1, 2012)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> Hmm... banged out a dozen or so runs on HBK yesterday, was decent but not great.  Same as JimG who I think also mentioned this, I decided I wasn't up for the WROD, so opted for Belleayre today instead.  Less vertical of course, but banged out nearly 20 runs there, including Upper Onteora which is way steeper than anything at Hunter (yet), so to me, and no offense to the Hunter crowd, Belleayre wins the best opening-day-terrain contest hands-down.  The snow on Upper O was much better than anything on HBK yesterday too...



Hunter was pretty empty...and they opened D lift which kept alot of intermediates from mid station down. good move.

It was not a WROD and actually I think this might have been the most pleasant and mellow opening day at Hunter in years.

and that was with fog which was total pea soup at times.


----------



## catskillman (Dec 3, 2012)

Snow was good and held up.  Hope they can maintain it as I hear the weather is not favorable for a lot of additional snowmaking this week.   I am toasted


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 3, 2012)

Snowmaking to restart Wedneday night in FULL mode!


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

temp is pushing 60....


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 3, 2012)

Damn inversions! Lets hope after WED its all good...or at least mostly! Snowmaking to restart Wed night.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 3, 2012)

Snow was beautiful yesterday...Hellgate was nicely bumped up in the afternoon.

Temporary warmth to be followed by more snowmaking at full throttle Wed-Thurs.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 3, 2012)

Have a feeling today would have been good..ah well, next week for sure..


----------



## tbaz (Dec 3, 2012)

Sick


----------



## tbaz (Dec 3, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 4, 2012)

So the question is... Will it be worth it for me to make the 2hr and change trek come Friday? Burning a vacation day I can't carry forward so day is cleared


----------



## MarkC (Dec 4, 2012)

Friday is starting to look like a very good day.


----------



## dmc (Dec 4, 2012)

Just got in from a few turns... sloppy out..   Melt is showing...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

dmc said:


> Just got in from a few turns... sloppy out..   Melt is showing...





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Sorry cold front coming soon.


----------



## 180 (Dec 4, 2012)

Next 10 days do not look too promising.  A few good nights with marginal days.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 4, 2012)

SnowRock said:


> So the question is... Will it be worth it for me to make the 2hr and change trek come Friday? Burning a vacation day I can't carry forward so day is cleared


Just keep checking if they fire up the guns..they can cover that area in a night...


----------



## k123 (Dec 5, 2012)

Guns have been turned on as of 3:40.  Hellgate is lit up and they are working their way down broadway.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 5, 2012)

well..weather report is NG for the weekend...


----------



## dmc (Dec 5, 2012)

Guns are *on* the Belt Parkway...

And when i say ON I mean every gun looks like it's turned on from what I can see from the house...


----------



## MarkC (Dec 5, 2012)

Its about time.  Pesky demand charges.


----------



## dmc (Dec 5, 2012)

So the entire main line and belt are fully lit up...

Wonder if thats all they are going to do?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

on Facebook now


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

on Facebook now


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

on Facebook now live you go Hunter.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

on FB


----------



## MarkC (Dec 5, 2012)

dmc said:


> So the entire main line and belt are fully lit up...
> 
> Wonder if thats all they are going to do?



Thier post on Facebook says that they are going for Madison Ave as well.  Temps look good for tonight and it is possible with a boat load of snowmax in the mix to stay on through tomorrow afternoon into tomorrow night (maybe).


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 5, 2012)

Going for it like the Hunter I know! Come on SNOWMAX!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## tarponhead (Dec 5, 2012)

Wish I could take friday off :-(  But will be there with my boys in tow Saturday. 

This mini-warm spell has me kinda depressed but hunter's efforts have been making me smile


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 5, 2012)

I was at Windham today and they started up the guns about 2:00.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


> on Facebook now





Scotty said:


> on Facebook now





Scotty said:


> on Facebook now live you go Hunter.





Scotty said:


> on FB



I was at Hunter today and had a good day.  But if you pulled those pics off of their Facebook page they should be ashamed of themselves.  Those are not even remotely accurately pics.  The ONLY snow that was on the Mtn was on the HBK line.  There was just enough snow at the base to make it back to the lift.  The picture of the full mtn has snow on nearly every trail.  There was none on any of those trails.

I am sure they will make quite a bit of snow but decieving there customers on what the current conditions are is wrong.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I was at Hunter today and had a good day.  But if you pulled those pics off of their Facebook page they should be ashamed of themselves.  Those are not even remotely accurately pics.  The ONLY snow that was on the Mtn was on the HBK line.  There was just enough snow at the base to make it back to the lift.  The picture of the full mtn has snow on nearly every trail.  There was none on any of those trails.
> 
> I am sure they will make quite a bit of snow but decieving there customers on what the current conditions are is wrong.



Thought they looked like old pics. Not real fond of this new communications manager. The TRUTH shall set you free!


----------



## k123 (Dec 5, 2012)

Those are pics of snowmaking last week.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 5, 2012)

k123 said:


> Those are pics of snowmaking last week.



Thats what I thought!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I was at Hunter today and had a good day.  But if you pulled those pics off of their Facebook page they should be ashamed of themselves.  Those are not even remotely accurately pics.  The ONLY snow that was on the Mtn was on the HBK line.  There was just enough snow at the base to make it back to the lift.  The picture of the full mtn has snow on nearly every trail.  There was none on any of those trails.
> 
> I am sure they will make quite a bit of snow but decieving there customers on what the current conditions are is wrong.




That is messed up they had posted them on Facebook when I copy the pictures around 5 pm, I thought that was live pictures.
Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 5, 2012)

k123 said:


> Those are pics of snowmaking last week.



They may be, but i dont think so.  There is way to much snow on "The Cliff" Skiers left of Helgate, and "Jimmy Huega".  Neither of those trails had ANY snow spots on them at all.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> They may be, but i dont think so.  There is way to much snow on "The Cliff" Skiers left of Helgate, and "Jimmy Huega".  Neither of those trails had ANY snow spots on them at all.



There was natural up there last Saturday...


----------



## k123 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> They may be, but i dont think so.  There is way to much snow on "The Cliff" Skiers left of Helgate, and "Jimmy Huega".  Neither of those trails had ANY snow spots on them at all.



DMC posted pics from last week that show natural all over the mountain: 


dmc said:


> Wednesday Nov 28th
> View attachment 6909
> View attachment 6910
> View attachment 6911


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok, that makes sense then..  But the original pics still were not taken today.


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2012)

Belt guns STILL blasting... Starting to see that strip of while in the trees... 
22(f) outside and sunny now...


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 6, 2012)

dmc said:


> Belt guns STILL blasting... Starting to see that strip of while in the trees...
> 22(f) outside and sunny now...



Do you mean a strip of whales?


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> Do you mean a strip of whales?



Most likely - I cant actually see the trail from the house..


----------



## catskillman (Dec 6, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> Thought they looked like old pics. Not real fond of this new communications manager.
> The TRUTH shall set you free!



They won't be there long.  None of them work there for long.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 6, 2012)

catskillman said:


> They won't be there long.  None of them work there for long.



Jessica was there for years!


----------



## catskillman (Dec 6, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> Jessica was there for years!



She was but she had several marketing directors in that time.

BYW - Demo days rescheduled until Dec 27th, a Thursday.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 6, 2012)

catskillman said:


> She was but she had several marketing directors in that time.
> 
> BYW - Demo days rescheduled until Dec 27th, a Thursday.



Kinda figured demo days would be rescheduled!


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> Jessica was there for years!



That position is a launching pad to bigger ski areas...
It's realy no big deal..


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2012)

Hunter One is on now...


----------



## SMangino (Dec 6, 2012)

Pictures looking good. I havent been to Hunter in a long time, but I remember they always were open first. Hated the place on the weekend, but mid week it's really nice.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 6, 2012)

They are going for it!


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2012)

SMangino said:


> Pictures looking good. I havent been to Hunter in a long time, but I remember they always were open first. Hated the place on the weekend, but mid week it's really nice.



It's changed since a "long time"...


----------



## 180 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice low dewpoints tonight


----------



## kingslug (Dec 7, 2012)

180 said:


> Nice low dewpoints tonight


Too bad a lot of that dew will be falling from the skies all weekend..another bust...


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2012)

All shut off now


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hunter One and Belt Pkwy open tomorrow. Not bad for one night.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 7, 2012)

1.5 nights!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 8, 2012)

Was thinking of going tomorrow but don't think its worth it..prolly icy as hell..


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 8, 2012)

kingslug said:


> Was thinking of going tomorrow but don't think its worth it..prolly icy as hell..



Same here. For a 2.5hr drive, I really need at least 4 runs or so. Getting closer...


----------



## JimG. (Dec 8, 2012)

Hunter was awesome spring bumps all day, sunny in the morning and cloudy in the afternoon.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Dec 8, 2012)

Felt like April at Hunter today.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 9, 2012)

Today at Hunter was not like yesterday...groomed in alot of places and firm. Good skiing. 

Nice bumps from mid-station down.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 9, 2012)

Not too bad today, did get pretty busy from time to time. Snowmaking to restart tomorrow night.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 11, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> Not too bad today, did get pretty busy from time to time. Snowmaking to restart tomorrow night.


It didn't rain??? rained on LI all day on and off..
Guns are back on...


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 11, 2012)

Minya's on. They get that and something else (like ESD) open, and I'll be there this weekend.

EDIT: Looks like Lower Crossover is on now too.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 12, 2012)

millerm277 said:


> Minya's on. They get that and something else (like ESD) open, and I'll be there this weekend.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like Lower Crossover is on now too.



I'll be there sunday, maybe monday as well if its worth getting a room...


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 12, 2012)

kingslug said:


> I'll be there sunday, maybe monday as well if its worth getting a room...



It's looking good, morning snow report says they were making snow on ESD, and Lower Crossover certainly looks covered all the way down on the webcam.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 12, 2012)

millerm277 said:


> It's looking good, morning snow report says they were making snow on ESD, and Lower Crossover certainly looks covered all the way down on the webcam.



Snow and rain in the forecast but that might be ok..at this point I'll take anything..


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Must be making lots of snow because it is cold in NYC.


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 12, 2012)

kingslug said:


> Snow and rain in the forecast but that might be ok..at this point I'll take anything..



Same. I'll live with a sloped ice skating rink, just need something vaguely frozen.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 12, 2012)

kingslug said:


> Snow and rain in the forecast but that might be ok..at this point I'll take anything..



Just Snow showers in the forecast for Hunter !


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 12, 2012)

Awesome.  I'm scheduled to head up on the 22nd to watch some guy I know play drums at the lodge.


----------



## dmc (Dec 12, 2012)

BeanoNYC said:


> Awesome. I'm scheduled to head up on the 22nd to watch some guy I know play drums at the lodge.




I was JUST thinking about you... Watching the Sandy concert...

See you on the 22nd!!!!  Stoked!


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 13, 2012)

I once dated a young lady who worked at a fabric shop. It had a weird design to it, with seamstresses and yarn type shit all over. It was really hard to figure out what the hell was going on there but it sure seemed busy. That fucked up excuse for a commercial layout reminds me of the trailmap at Hunter Mtn. Pretty sure that piece of shit is the bastard child of an odd hallucinogenic trip.

At least, I hope so for the founders sake.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2012)

Forecast changed to all snow...but now I have 2 free tix to see the Stones Sat night...guess I'll get there a little late Sunday..finaly get to see the Stones! could always go Mon and tues as well to beat the crowds Sunday..hmmmm


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice cloud coming off the Lower mountain/Hunter One this morning on the webcam:


----------



## dmc (Dec 14, 2012)

the whole town has a frost on everything from the cloud last night...  crazy


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2012)

dmc said:


> the whole town has a frost on everything from the cloud last night...  crazy





I hear inversion still going on in Roxbury, I hope Hunter has been any non inversion this week?


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I hear inversion still going on in Roxbury, I hope Hunter has been any non inversion this week?



Definitely appears to be inversion. Nothing visible on the cams or listed as running on the report above about B lift or so, while they have/had tons of guns running down low. (Look at the picture).

There's no way they'd be blowing snow on those runs and not blowing snow up top except for an inversion.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 14, 2012)

The forecast changed again..now freezing rain and sleet..I give up...


----------

